# Other Pieces like Hans Zimmers 'Time'



## Daniel Petras (Oct 5, 2016)

What I like about this piece is that it's a simple 8 measure progression which repeats over and over again while continuously building. 

Does anyone have suggestions for other pieces that capitalize on this approach?


----------



## David Chappell (Oct 5, 2016)

Not exactly orchestral (but still rather cinematic) - I found post rock to have some very good examples of building a simple progression:


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 5, 2016)

maYbe not exactly similar, but... aw... enough talk, Yoko Kanno, enjoy!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 5, 2016)

This this song last year. Heard people say it reminds them a bit of Time:


----------



## Jediwario1 (Oct 5, 2016)

You can tell they used "Time" to temp this part of the film.


----------



## gsilbers (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## NameOfBand (Oct 5, 2016)

Don't know if this one really has the same structure but sure sounds like Time!


----------



## Jetzer (Oct 5, 2016)




----------



## kavinsky (Oct 5, 2016)

the thin red line no.2


----------



## Daniel Petras (Oct 5, 2016)

Ryan said:


> This this song last year. Heard people say it reminds them a bit of Time:




Well when you write the same chord progression in the same key as another song they tend to sound the same... Now we know who Mr. Zimmer copied to compose such a masterpiece.


----------



## Syneast (Oct 6, 2016)

These follows the same type of structure you mentioned - same melody over and over getting bigger and bigger and then trailing off:


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 6, 2016)

For great composers with a successfully repetitive style, definitely check out Phillip Glass. In fact, just pick up any of his soundtracks. He is amazing imo.


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 24, 2016)

Oh, I totally forgot that I have something in my portfolio that pretty much gets in that direction: Minimal, one motif, slow but steady build.


----------



## willbedford (Oct 24, 2016)

If you have an hour to spare, listen to this.


----------



## Parsifal666 (Oct 24, 2016)

Michael Chrostek said:


> Oh, I totally forgot that I have something in my portfolio that pretty much gets in that direction: Minimal, one motif, slow but steady build.




Dr. King's transcendent speech was complemented well by the backing music...but I especially liked the piano music on your SC page, very good


----------



## ghostnote (Oct 24, 2016)

Parsifal666 said:


> Dr. King's transcendent speech was complemented well by the backing music...but I especially liked the piano music on your SC page, very good



Thanks!


----------



## uditprakash (Oct 7, 2017)

Ludovico Einaudi has produced some gems


----------

